# I just tested my NUBM44-81 450nm "Thor's Hammer" using my new Hyperion Argentum LPM



## Accutronitis (Jan 9, 2018)

*I just tested my NUBM44-81 450nm "Thor's Hammer" using my new Hyperion Argentum LPM*

I just tested my NUBM44-81 450nm "Thor's Hammer" my new Hyperion Argentum 20 Watt Laser Power Meter Readings are after the collimating lens and the Cyl lens pair and I got 8992.540mW !


----------



## Drpsyche2 (Nov 1, 2018)

*Re: I just tested my NUBM44-81 450nm "Thor's Hammer" using my new Hyperion Argentum L*

Hello,

What are the chances that the Hyperion Ag: 20Watt LPM would be out of calibration after only a few tests of lasers from 532nm 80mW up to a 450nm 8 watt laser?
In the event that the sensor is covered inside a tube, at that point putting the laser up to the tube incompletely blocking it can create a higher perusing, as warmth develops inside. One thing you would prefer not to do is put a modest spot on these sensors.


----------



## Accutronitis (Nov 4, 2018)

*Re: I just tested my NUBM44-81 450nm "Thor's Hammer" using my new Hyperion Argentum L*

the sensor is covered inside a tube ?


----------

